# 2014



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello everyone. Just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck this year.I hope everyone finds lots of morels. Waiting very patiently but getting very anxious to start hunting. Last year was my family's first year hunting and we found over 100 lbs of beautiful blondes and greys. My kids ask every couple days if it's time to go hunt. Lol there hooked. Done lots of research and got a good season planned across 4 states. Good ol Kansas weather is such a tease. 4 or 5 beautiful 50's then snow on ground, but we need the moisture so it's ok. Just need the soil temperature to keep rising and were on. 
Special shout out to my friend Mitch good luck buddy, can't wait to see how big your haul is this year.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey RicoMorelo! Happy Spring buddy! I too am fired up and ready to go! Been working on the stairstepper for a few weeks now getting the legs in shape and weight down! Planning a trip to Georgia/Alabama this year as soon as they start poppin'! With the deep freeze we have had this winter, if the warm-up comes at the proper speed, we could be looking at a banner year in our area. I wish you and your family the best of luck!

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Yo Mitch, getting ready for the SE huh? What type of trees do they hunt on down that way? Someone could tell me swamp oak and I would have to believe them after the weird year last year. Anyway ,can you work in climbing over giant cottonwood trees in 85 degree heat in your workout? I got to give you credit for carrying those morels out through the suffering last year. The morel gods were testing you, and you passed beyond and came back. That was a good spot, we will need to crash it again this year. Hope I have more time this year. I had many family related problems beyond my control that had to come first last year. If not for KM, RJ, and you I would not have found nearly what I did. Thanks for the information, I will pay you back. Won't be long now, time to start some serious hiking and tagging


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey KB, yea buddy, i'm lucky I did not do any lasting damage to my internals if ya know what I mean. I'm glad you and KM were there to encourage me outta that mess. It really sucked to be so out of it that I had to walk by hundreds of Morels still in the ground. I went back the next week and as I was heading in two guys and a kid came rollin' out with onion sacks over their shoulders full of my pain!!! jk

Looking forward to hunting with you again this year! Giddyyyuppp!


Mitch


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Mitch, Good thing you did not tell us about those morels out there. We might have been tempted to abandon you and go for the gold. Naw, morel hunters take care of their own. I think we will pick them all this spring and float them down the river barge style. I think TP was singing about morel hunting in this song, what do you guys think? Running down a dream, never would come to me, working on a mystery, going where ever it leads.Running down a dream. Sounds like morel season to me! Hey Kole buddy I still have your Minnesota Gaz., if you are out there. I assume you are a daddy by now. You are going to be so busy this spring I will have to go pick all of yours for you! Besides I know all your secret Minn. morel spots now. All I need is that tree you got #25 in Kansas now.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Mitch,KB is a good friend of mine and he has told me some stories about you and him..Some doozies!!!!!!! Get a chance drop me a line and perhaps we can all get together.Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rain!


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Boone,

Pretty much every hunt is an adventure with me  Yes, we do need to hook up fofr a hunt or a beer or both!

Mitch


----------



## moreltrail (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like KC/Lawrence area temps will be getting closer in a few days.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

That would be great Mitch,looking foward to it.Maybe we can get kb off his rear and go along


----------



## trippled (Apr 5, 2014)

three small ones in lawrence today.


----------



## moreltrail (Feb 22, 2014)

Seems very early for Lawrence. Did you get any photos of today's?


----------



## trippled (Apr 5, 2014)

sure did i was suprised too.They are small.I havent figured out how to post on here yet though.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

That's awesome man!!!!


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice early score trippleD! It will be on soon!

I think it is doable Boone! He is itching pretty bad.

Good luck ShroomMates!

Mitch


----------



## trippled (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks...any day now got some rain last night......very little..lol


----------



## tripod (Apr 9, 2014)

Good news Tripple D!! I am excited they are getting closer to KC! It's been a long year waiting for this season!!


----------



## ronblack (Apr 7, 2014)

I’ll be looking around NE Kansas today. I’ll post my inevitable finds later. :-?


----------



## moreltrail (Feb 22, 2014)

Still too early. LOL


----------



## ronblack (Apr 7, 2014)

You got that right MorelTrail, dry as dirt out there. A fair amount of moss but that ’s about it. I should have used the :?: emoticon. Cheers!


----------



## tripod (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey triple D ! did you go back out?? I am anxious to hear how you did !


----------



## trippled (Apr 5, 2014)

Went on the tenth.Nothing yet I'm going in the morning.


----------



## sasnak44 (Mar 22, 2014)

Found 68 on a west facing bank by a lake, one small elm n a little deadfall, right in the sun


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey Sasnak were the ones you found today fresh? Some of what we found today were starting to dry out


----------



## sekmorelman (Apr 20, 2014)

kccatfish i found 95 this mornin most of them were perfect a few had the tops turnin bad but for the most part all pretty good shape. cant wait to warm up the fryer lol.


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone had an luck in Butler county ks? I usually get poundage out of that county but i have not found one moel on yhat county this year.


----------



## jani88 (Apr 26, 2014)

I just moved to Lawrence KS, Michigan, I was wondering where do I find morals, and what time of year are they usually out here? Thanks for any info, I know no one likes to give up their spots, so general area would be awesome........


----------



## ttague (Apr 10, 2014)

Not a bad day in Bonner. Lots of blonds and a bunch of reds.


----------



## olatheshroomer (Apr 27, 2014)

680 grays and yellows in 3 hours. Looks like a great year


----------



## ronblack (Apr 7, 2014)

Jani, They are out NOW! Get on a map, find some woods and look! Good luck.


----------



## drew4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Back again this year. Fresh morels for sale by the pound. Found within the last couple of days they are sliced and cleaned ready to sell. $45 per pound. Just rinse and cook. I cut and soak my morels to get rid of all the bugs on them that deteriorate them if left unwashed. Email me or call 913-375-3050 if interested. I have at least several pounds right now.


----------

